# Sponsor: Bob Whites new DVD is now available!



## Bob Hubbard

*Bob White&#8217;s new DVD is now available! *
========= 


> Bob White&#8217;s new DVD, entitled &#8220;A Purpose Driven Journey to Success&#8221; is now available for order.
> 
> I saw the finished product and have to say that it is tremendous. There is some great content that can help anybody get better as well as some great footage of many BWKS champions in action.
> 
> If you want to order a copy, please contact BWKS. The DVD sells for $50 plus tax and shipping costs.
> *Bob White's Karate Studio**
> 1125 Victoria #B
> Costa Mesa, CA 92627
> (949) 645-0337*
> *bobwhite@bwkenpo.com*


**


----------



## Tames D

Just an fyi, Bob White is associated with Kenpo Karate, not TKD.


----------



## Tames D

Now that the TKD post above mine was deleted, my post responding to it doesn't make any sense, LOL.


----------

